# Stones in pasture



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

If you live where there's rocky soil, you're never going to be able to get rid of every stone. You can rake and pick them up, but more will always come to the surface. 

I'm in the VA piedmont and have the same problem. I pick out the worst of them, but I've given up trying to make my paddocks/pastures stone free.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

They don't refer to it as Rocksylvania for nothing. I go out about twice a year and pick out the big rocks. But I wouldnt stress out about it, its inevitable


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Just the same in CT - it grows rocks and stones. I also remove them occasionally when I'm poo picking but my lot have lived with them for 5 years now and seem to have survived OK


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

There are plenty of rocks out here in AZ, too!


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Patrolling for and picking rocks would be my daughter's contribution to the set up. Just sayin...


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I personally wouldn't sweat the stones unless you want the exercise. As others have said you wont get rid of them no matter how hard you work at it. Freezing, thawing and rain work them up to the surface.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

your horses hooves will get tougher and adapt to the area in which it lives. Usually. If I add dirt to a pen/corral, i will rake out what I can. If I am picking up trash that has blown into the pastures, and I see some stones, I will toss them into the squirrel holes, lol, maybe one will knock a squirrel..lol lol..


----------



## gozlingd (Sep 13, 2012)

I agree with the above in that rocks are just a part of life... I walked my pastures once a week and would just put what I found in the wheelbarrow- if there were dug out areas, I filled those with old manure and grass seed.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm in Canada and never have a short supply of stones. I use them to fill the gopher holes.:lol:


----------

